# sigmoidoscopy results



## heatherfeather (Aug 16, 2003)

I had a colonoscopy in Aug and dr said I had proctitis. went to another dr for 2nd opinion and he just did a sigmoidoscopy yesterday and now he says he doesnt see much inflammation or anything and can not say what the problem is.go figure. Anyone have a sigmoidoscopy like this and have any of you had two different opinions like this???? Help


----------

